# As promised......kitten pics!!



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Aaaawwwwww....bellies!!*


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Anderson being :twisted: 

Attack!*


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*But, on the other hand...

he can be pretty cute, too (when he wants to be)*


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*I wish those eyes would stay that color forever  *


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Can't forget the girls  *


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*The kittens now enjoy spending their leisurely hours sunning themselves behind the couch...*


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Anderson, however, also enjoys being on top of the couch (apologies for the poor lighting...&%^$# digital camera :roll: )*


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Let's play "Spot the Fuzzball"  *


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Who's missing...Scully! I want some pics of her too  

Abhay


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They are all soooo cute!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Well, Scully's decided to be photo-shy as of late, and won't let me get anywhere near her with a camera, but I did snap these a few minutes ago:*










*Look at that funny little chin....*


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Those were wonderful. Those babies are just brilliant.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

I just have to tell you, they all look soooo healthy and well cared for. A friend of mine just recently aquired 2 kittens, and they were filthy with eye infections, and just not well taken care of.
I wish that more people were like your family is!!!


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

awww all so photogenic


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

I adore all the belly shots! I just want to tickle those round little tummies!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

LOL I love the one of the closet! Spot the furball.. lol


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

They are just so cute.

I love when kitties want to be shoes! Teagan does that all the time..


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You must be such a great kitty Mom -- they all look SO happy and healthy -- I also see lots of kitties with eye boogies and sniffles when I visit shelters. Whoever adopts those kitties is going to be very lucky -- they are getting a healthy, happy, well-adjusted companion, and lots of baby pictures to boot! I have to say that Miko's markings are REALLY starting to come through -- her orange is gorgeous and the way that the stripes in the orange spots comes through just makes her look like she has little flames in her coat. She's going to be stunning. Isn't it funny how the girls' eyes are almost changed, and the boys' eyes are still blue?


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

They are all so darling! Moms a cutie, too


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks, guys!   If you're not careful, their egos will get even bigger than they are right now (I swear, I pull the camera out, and they just _pose_) My mom thinks it's funny when I tell her the kittens have a fan club... :lol: 

Yes, I've tried to do the best I can for these little babies. Really, I think they were a God-send, because they couldn't be more perfect. On Sunday, our dog was adopted, and that Tuesday I found a cat. She moved into my room, where the dog had stayed, and a week later she had four kittens. Two boys, two girls, all different colors and very different personalities. Always healthy, strong, and *ahead* of the development charts (do I sound like a proud mom, or what?  ) Perfect in their litter training, never getting into _too_ much trouble. *sigh* They're going to be some amazing cats...*beaming*  

P.S. And yes, ForJazz, I think Miko is going to be a really stunning cat. Their coats are finally starting to soften and get silky, and hers especially is so beautiful. As always, living up to her name, though: last night, she scaled a kitchen stool with her upper body strength alone 8O


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww man I keep getting red x's, is it just me :?:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

No, it's not...Photobucket had a malfunction or something. A bunch of albums got deleted, including mine. I'll try to fix the photos later.


----------

